# St. Marys fishing report



## Gordon Casey

I'm beginning to think that people that fish the St. Marys river do not have the capability to type!! Is there anything happening in the upper or lower stretches of the river. In May and June the upper had good catches of perch and whitefish. The smelt run was intermittent in the upper so the coho catch was spotty. My friend nailed them only one outing. Atlantics are always available but the big action should be happening shortly. Rainbow are in the rapids and the lower end of the rapids. If you spend the time you can catch atlantics and rainbow trolling minnow like body baits. Don't know anything about walleye, pike cuz I don't target them. Is there anything happening in the waters near the causeway on sugar island?? If you would like to share please send me a PM and I will reciprocate with with info. I have in the area.


----------



## Trout King

Gordon Casey said:


> I'm beginning to think that people that fish the St. Marys river do not have the capability to type!! Is there anything happening in the upper or lower stretches of the river. In May and June the upper had good catches of perch and whitefish. The smelt run was intermittent in the upper so the coho catch was spotty. My friend nailed them only one outing. Atlantics are always available but the big action should be happening shortly. Rainbow are in the rapids and the lower end of the rapids. If you spend the time you can catch atlantics and rainbow trolling minnow like body baits. Don't know anything about walleye, pike cuz I don't target them. Is there anything happening in the waters near the causeway on sugar island?? If you would like to share please send me a PM and I will reciprocate with with info. I have in the area.


People don't post many reports anymore. If you want responses post a little story and a couple pics. That will get the chatter going.

I checked out the LSSU camera and nothing happening. I halfway thought about doing some simple fish in town for Atlantics. I had a encounter with one there when I was very young. Haven't fished it since, but Atlantics intrigue me for some reason.


----------



## B.Jarvinen

Did any outfit get things organized and re-build one of the best shore fishing spots I have seen around the Great ole Lakes - i.e. at the Power House?

crying shame if not.

I doubt I will be making it into town this year, only have some work over by Munising. 

Will miss the east end, for now.


----------



## Gordon Casey

B.Jarvinen said:


> Did any outfit get things organized and re-build one of the best shore fishing spots I have seen around the Great ole Lakes - i.e. at the Power House?
> 
> crying shame if not.
> 
> I doubt I will be making it into town this year, only have some work over by Munising.
> 
> Will miss the east end, for now.


Just an educated guess but I'm thinking not in the near future. The usual story, no money, not much benefit to the locals, the fishing is gone. The "rail" sits idle 11 months of the year. The influx of fall fishers is gone. It's the end of the big time fishing era. I'm sad.


----------



## someone11

Are they running the turbines at the powerhouse? This will effect the atlantics on the cam.


----------



## Oldgrandman

Every year I go and report back, don't often see a lot of responses. I missed 1 year when we went to Alaska. I won't cough up spots but I give general information if you want to search my name in the appropriate forum. Might field some of your questions as well, I've helped a few on here out before.

I started out going for pinks in the early 90's, hit the kings during the boom years and started hitting the Garden area. Then literally got tired of catching them and shifted focus to walleye to round out the trip, and I found them. I found some really good spots on my own. Was a great few years getting the pink/king salmon and eyes mostly before I joined here, then I focused on strictly walleye. 

Big pacific salmon are all but done, pinks consistently run a full 2 weeks later now it seems, and with the higher and colder water I am searching harder for eyes. Keep trying for the big perch but mostly want to get the eyes. I just love the town and atmosphere on the waterway so i keep going back.

They don't allow fishing on that power plant wall anymore I understand. You can still hook up to the plant via boat. I have even posted a print of the hook. Oh yeah, they stopped the salmon slam too!



Gordon Casey said:


> I'm beginning to think that people that fish the St. Marys river do not have the capability to type!! Is there anything happening in the upper or lower stretches of the river. In May and June the upper had good catches of perch and whitefish. The smelt run was intermittent in the upper so the coho catch was spotty. My friend nailed them only one outing. Atlantics are always available but the big action should be happening shortly. Rainbow are in the rapids and the lower end of the rapids. If you spend the time you can catch atlantics and rainbow trolling minnow like body baits. Don't know anything about walleye, pike cuz I don't target them. Is there anything happening in the waters near the causeway on sugar island?? If you would like to share please send me a PM and I will reciprocate with with info. I have in the area.


----------



## Gordon Casey

someone11 said:


> Are they running the turbines at the powerhouse? This will effect the atlantics on the cam.


That power plant is outdated and inefficient. Most power can be generated by the Canadian plant and sent into the grid. If you fish the tunnels you will notice that a few turbines will turn on and shut off and others will then start running. They are what is called exercising the system so the systen can be operational when needed. The fish cam is in an area where there is no turbine. They are not there because, their not there.


----------



## Forest Meister

I'll be danged! I live in the Sault and didn't think it is all that inefficient. If it is, the continuing propaganda from Cloverland Electric about how our power is some of the cheapest (and cleanest) in the state must all be a lie. FM


----------



## Gordon Casey

Forest Meister said:


> I'll be danged! I live in the Sault and didn't think it is all that inefficient. If it is, the continuing propaganda from Cloverland Electric about how our power is some of the cheapest (and cleanest) in the state must all be a lie. FM


Meister
I believe there are 14 tunnels(turbines) if they are so efficient why are approx. 25% running at one time. Back in the day when there were low water levels and a water discharge priority was enforced, why did the Edison have the lowest priority. With the extremely high water levels why aren't the turbines running full capacity. Waters so high all the gates at the head of the rapid are almost at max. output and have been for at least 3 years. Hey, you live there and know a hell of a lot more about the area than I, but what I see and hear from my friends don't jibe with your comments.


----------



## someone11

It sucks because it's what draws the fish there. With high water the last few years there have been very few turbines running, besides the ones on the end going full bore.


----------



## Forest Meister

I hate to get too far off topic but where on earth is your info coming from? If you have ever been inside the building you would note there are generators up the Yazoo. The powerplant is a quarter mile long and there are turbines almost from end to end. The IJC regulates how much water is allocated to not only the Cloverland plant but also the Canadian hydro plant, the Corp of Engineers powerhouse and how much is allowed through the compensating gates. Why all the turbines don't run at once with this record high water, I can only speculate but a SWAG might have to do with long term contracts with outside power producers. I do know Cloverland, and Edison Sault before them purchased all the power the Corp of Engineers powerhouse produced that was beyond their requirements. I also know that the most turbines run during weekdays and on weekends in summer when air conditioners are running. One would think if the turbines were inefficient as was stated, they would need to run more to produce their quota of power, would they not? 

As far as repairing the wall, the latest and greatest info is that they are holding off until the LSSU Center for Freshwater Research and Education is complete. When construction is going on the area will be off limits to the public anyhow. FM


----------



## fishgitter

wow, I love hearing all the news that you guys are talking about!!!! I gothere every year for salmon, and eye's, with my wife and sure we don;t catch the world on fire catching fish but it is a very nice river to fish. I use to fish the wall a lot before when I didn't have a boat, but now I like to fish for the "every once in a while king". We usually have good luck on the eye's down past the ferry. We sometimes have better luck jigging for them, rather then to troll. We will be going up there a round the end of the first week of August, I hope this year I can catch a few Atlantics. Yes you don't get much chatter from guys up there, But I will report how I did when I go. There use to be a guy that would help me out all the time "fowlersduckhunter" but I think he went into the coast guard, went to Wisconsin, also "upmounty" he would and still does help me out. 
So you guys if you don't mind keep the info coming, it always helps, especually when you don't live up there.
If any of you guys need info for the Sag bay I can help you out.


----------



## hypox

Has the park next to the power plant been repaired yet? 

I'm looking for an area to cast for Atlantic's from shore.


----------



## Gordon Casey

hypox said:


> Has the park next to the power plant been repaired yet?
> 
> I'm looking for an area to cast for Atlantic's from shore.


Nope--I think, haven't been up there in a while.


----------



## hypox

Geez, are they going to fix it or leave it an ancient ruin?


----------



## someone11

City doesnt have money to fix it. Still closed.


----------



## someone11

Fished the powerhouse mon-wed, was very slow for the most part, but all of the turbines were on at least. Think we took 5 atlantics and about a dozen whitefish in those 3 days. Fishing every morning and a couple of the evenings. Ended up trolling two evenings as well when the powerhouse wasnt good, took 1 atlantic each time, trolling around 4 mile area.


----------



## Chill

I fished the lower part of st Mary's last week. I'm a rookie to the area, so someone else would probably have done much better. But I could not find fish around Raber bay area. I got some good advice on here about round island and other places, but I couldn't make it happen. 
Didn't catch any.pike at all. Only reports of walleye were in munuscong back in the reeds 3-4 ft of water drifting crawlers on lead. 
I didn't see or hear of any aggressive fish anywhere.


----------



## Cameron1234

I’m heading to the river last weekend in July. Never fished there ever and I’m primarily looking for smallmouth but may sneak over and try these Atlantic’s. I’m staying on the north side of sugar island. My question is current speed along that north side what can I expect and water temps up there? As well as the west side of sugar island? Thanks for the help just trying to mentally think this through before I get up there.


----------



## brandonloew1980

Cameron1234 said:


> I’m heading to the river last weekend in July. Never fished there ever and I’m primarily looking for smallmouth but may sneak over and try these Atlantic’s. I’m staying on the north side of sugar island. My question is current speed along that north side what can I expect and water temps up there? As well as the west side of sugar island? Thanks for the help just trying to mentally think this through before I get up there.


Speed I can tell you which is 3.0 to 3.5 commonly and upwards to 4 mph at times


Sent from my 5041C using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Gordon Casey

brandonloew1980 said:


> Speed I can tell you which is 3.0 to 3.5 commonly and upwards to 4 mph at times
> 
> 
> Sent from my 5041C using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


In my mind and from my experience 3.5 to 4.0 is way too fast especially going up current. For atlantics we set the speed at around 2.8. Those speeds referenced are for big water where currents are not a factor.


----------



## Cameron1234

Gordon Casey said:


> In my mind and from my experience 3.5 to 4.0 is way too fast especially going up current. For atlantics we set the speed at around 2.8. Those speeds referenced are for big water where currents are not a factor.


But my question he was responding to was what is the current speed..... I also said I was mostly fishing smallmouth not Atlantic’s. I’m a bass fisherman in a bass boat I do t care about that boring trolling stuff lol just trying to figure out how fast my drift is going to be up there on the north side of sugar island


----------



## gino

Just returned from a trip to the Soo area.

My son and I fished July 1st, 2nd and 3rd at the Power Plant. Fishing was very slow compared to the last couple years. When we arrived, we had water temps at around 50 degrees. There were no bugs hatching yet, to speak of. We did not see any whitefish caught the first two days. The third day we saw a few whitefish caught.

We ended up with 3 Atlantics and a small steelhead. Did not catch any fish on flies. All were caught on Body baits and spoons.

Already looking forward to next year!


----------



## Gordon Casey

Cameron1234 said:


> But my question he was responding to was what is the current speed..... I also said I was mostly fishing smallmouth not Atlantic’s. I’m a bass fisherman in a bass boat I do t care about that boring trolling stuff lol just trying to figure out how fast my drift is going to be up there on the north side of sugar island


I mis read your post. I think you wanted to know what is the speed of the current.


----------



## Cameron1234

Got another one I'm hoping everyone can help me with. These Atlantics have me interested. I'm in a 20ft bass boat. I know from seeing videos guys tie up and fish at the power house. How difficult is it to tie up there and fish? I just envision pulling the anchor off the power house and into the water with a giant splash or being in the front of the boat trying to secure it and the current pulls the boat back and I go in lol any help for that area and how guys do that? I've also seen where they are fishing something under a bobber for the Atlantics. What do people drift under a bobber up there to catch them with?


----------



## Gordon Casey

Cameron1234 said:


> Got another one I'm hoping everyone can help me with. These Atlantics have me interested. I'm in a 20ft bass boat. I know from seeing videos guys tie up and fish at the power house. How difficult is it to tie up there and fish? I just envision pulling the anchor off the power house and into the water with a giant splash or being in the front of the boat trying to secure it and the current pulls the boat back and I go in lol any help for that area and how guys do that? I've also seen where they are fishing something under a bobber for the Atlantics. What do people drift under a bobber up there to catch them with?


There is a special hook to use for attaching to the wall, nothing else will work. There was a thread on here with the dimensions.


----------



## Cameron1234

Gordon Casey said:


> There is a special hook to use for attaching to the wall, nothing else will work. There was a thread on here with the dimensions.


So it’s something guys make no where to buy one?


----------



## Red Dog04

Cameron1234 said:


> So it’s something guys make no where to buy one?


Check with Wild Bills Bait & Tackle in the Soo. They may sell the hooks. 906-635-5556


----------



## Cameron1234

Red Dog04 said:


> Check with Wild Bills Bait & Tackle in the Soo. They may sell the hooks. 906-635-5556


Nope not luck I’ll have to call around and whatever bait and tackle places there are up that way but looks like that’s the big one....... bummer any other suggestions?


----------



## tda513

Cameron1234 said:


> Nope not luck I’ll have to call around and whatever bait and tackle places there are up that way but looks like that’s the big one....... bummer any other suggestions?


I've heard the Soo Welding shop has them for sale. I made my own out of rebar, it was pretty easy. Here is the diagram I went off of:


----------



## Cameron1234

Awes


tda513 said:


> I've heard the Soo Welding shop has them for sale. I made my own out of rebar, it was pretty easy. Here is the diagram I went off of:


Awesome thank you very much!! I’ll have someone weld one up before I head up there


----------



## Gordon Casey

Cameron1234 said:


> So it’s something guys make no where to buy one?


Actually there is a metal shop almost across the street from the Edison and I believe they make one. I think they charge 40.00.


----------



## steelslam

one more tip, an the part of that power house hook the one pictured were the 4'' drop for over the wall have a point on it. makes it easier to get thru the gravel along the wall. also i've seen a 12'' piece of bike tube used from the hook to the rope to ease the pull of the current on the bow of the boat. also have a longer rope tied to the rope that is holding you to the hook. this is so you dont have to lean way over the bow of the boat to reach the hook. i hope i wrote that to understand.


----------



## Gordon Casey

Forest Meister said:


> I hate to get too far off topic but where on earth is your info coming from? If you have ever been inside the building you would note there are generators up the Yazoo. The powerplant is a quarter mile long and there are turbines almost from end to end. The IJC regulates how much water is allocated to not only the Cloverland plant but also the Canadian hydro plant, the Corp of Engineers powerhouse and how much is allowed through the compensating gates. Why all the turbines don't run at once with this record high water, I can only speculate but a SWAG might have to do with long term contracts with outside power producers. I do know Cloverland, and Edison Sault before them purchased all the power the Corp of Engineers powerhouse produced that was beyond their requirements. I also know that the most turbines run during weekdays and on weekends in summer when air conditioners are running. One would think if the turbines were inefficient as was stated, they would need to run more to produce their quota of power, would they not?
> 
> As far as repairing the wall, the latest and greatest info is that they are holding off until the LSSU Center for Freshwater Research and Education is complete. When construction is going on the area will be off limits to the public anyhow. FM


Haven't read any reports on here about the salmon action in the river. I see pictures on facebook showing atlantic pics posted by a local guide. He shows atlantics caught by his clients. Talked with by Canadian bud about fishing action. He fishes somewhere about 5/6 days per week and knows what is going on. He told me the atlantic action was SLOW most of the season. You can catch 1 or 2 if you put the hours in. Coho action was picking up at Gros Cap, thats on the canadian side. The tribs flowing into Superior are holding pre spawn coho's. You have to be there at the right time, mostly a day after a rain. Some atlantics are being caught at DeTour, they haven't moved up yet, everything is late this year. You can limit out most days on whitefish if you know where they are at. Superior levels are sky high. All the coffers are flowing, the berm is over flowing and the main runs of the rapids are un fishable. Some nuts are walking the berm and casting into the pools, soon you will be reading about someone killed for the all mighty salmon. The inside runs are fishable if you like combat fishing. If you have a boat, motor up the the shelf at the base of the rapids and cast into the pools. Trolling parallel to the shelf is about your best bet to attract an atlantic.
FOREST MEISTER
My bud told me most of the tunnels at the Edison are running. Your right, the summer electricity needs are probably the reason.


----------



## Forest Meister

Gordon Casey said:


> .... Superior levels are sky high. All the coffers are flowing, the berm is over flowing and the main runs of the rapids are un fishable. Some nuts are walking the berm and casting into the pools, soon you will be reading about someone killed for the all mighty salmon. …...


Not unheard of to hear of someone shooting the rapids in their waders and, fortunately so far, life vest. FM


----------



## fishgitter

Thank you Gordon Casey, I think I will head for Manistee around the 20th for a few days, hope I am not too late for a nice big king or two. I like fishing in the Lake rather the river, don't enjoy combat fishing like I did in my younger days.
If my jobs permit I might be able to squeeze in some time at the end of the month or first week in September, I do like to troll the river in front of the locks, have done good there in the past. Thanks again for the report.


----------



## Gordon Casey

fishgitter said:


> Thank you Gordon Casey, I think I will head for Manistee around the 20th for a few days, hope I am not too late for a nice big king or two. I like fishing in the Lake rather the river, don't enjoy combat fishing like I did in my younger days.
> If my jobs permit I might be able to squeeze in some time at the end of the month or first week in September, I do like to troll the river in front of the locks, have done good there in the past. Thanks again for the report.


Everybody trolls in front of the Edison. Try trolling in front of the rapids, along side the clay banks and the discharge of the Canadian power plant. You will have better luck. Don't need a Canadian license as long as you don't anchor in Canadian waters.


----------



## Forest Meister

Gordon Casey said:


> Everybody trolls in front of the Edison. Try trolling in front of the rapids, along side the clay banks and the discharge of the Canadian power plant. You will have better luck. Don't need a Canadian license as long as you don't anchor in Canadian waters.


You definitely DO need a Canadian license if you are fishing in Canadian waters. What you DON'T need to do is go through Customs unless you anchor in Canadian waters. FM


----------



## Gordon Casey

Forest Meister said:


> You definitely DO need a Canadian license if you are fishing in Canadian waters. What you DON'T need to do is go through Customs unless you anchor in Canadian waters. FM


I carry both licenses so it's not a issue with me but I was under the impression that you don't need a canadian and conversely a US license if you are trolling in and out of the waters. That situation happens all the time on Lake St Clair. Border patrol has been real fussy about the checking in to customs when you anchor. My situation gets sticky---I enter into Canada and meet my friend at his house. We launch the boat and hook up on the Edison wall. I'm in violation cus I did not check into customs when I hooked up on the wall, which is US land. The NEXUS card takes care of that....just a phone call fixes it.


----------



## Gordon Casey

Gordon Casey said:


> Everybody trolls in front of the Edison. Try trolling in front of the rapids, along side the clay banks and the discharge of the Canadian power plant. You will have better luck. Don't need a Canadian license as long as you don't anchor in Canadian waters.


Getting ready for the fall fishing action. Had a couple conversations with my bud's this past week. Catching a few king's on the lower river. They are seeing more king's this year than last.


----------



## Gordon Casey

Forest Meister said:


> You definitely DO need a Canadian license if you are fishing in Canadian waters. What you DON'T need to do is go through Customs unless you anchor in Canadian waters. FM


I stand corrected on my earlier statement regarding fishing licenses. Yes, if your are fishing in Canadian waters and have fish in possession you need a Canadian license. I was confused thinking about customs procedures---If you are moving in and out of Canada and US you don't need to clear customs unless you anchor or tie up on the wall. I wonder how many Americans who come up for a couple weeks and troll the St. Marys especially around Ben's and the Canadian power plant do not have Canadian licenses? Thanks FM for setting me straight.


----------



## eucman

Gordon Casey said:


> I stand corrected on my earlier statement regarding fishing licenses. Yes, if your are fishing in Canadian waters and have fish in possession you need a Canadian license. I was confused thinking about customs procedures---If you are moving in and out of Canada and US you don't need to clear customs unless you anchor or tie up on the wall. I wonder how many Americans who come up for a couple weeks and troll the St. Marys especially around Ben's and the Canadian power plant do not have Canadian licenses? Thanks FM for setting me straight.


Worth having both since so many good spots both sides. Been years since fishing Canada side but they used to sell a Conservation license was cheaper than reg Canada fishing license but limit of fish you could keep was reduced too.


----------



## Oldgrandman

Cameron1234 said:


> So it’s something guys make no where to buy one?





tda513 said:


> I've heard the Soo Welding shop has them for sale. I made my own out of rebar, it was pretty easy. Here is the diagram I went off of:


Yup, that is from my post. I was gonna put it up but there it is for you! I made mine, it isn't that big a deal bending the rod. Welding on the hooks is the other side of it.


----------



## beats workin

hi all, its been a few years since ive been fishing up in the sue, I recently took my family on a little vacay including the sue locks. I drove down to the park next to the power plant and it was all fenced off, what happened? that was a good looking spot for shore fisherman, I use my boat so I guess it doesn't matter but why , and is there plans of re-opening it? I hope so thanks, good luck and stay safe!


----------



## fishgitter

Is anybody catching any salmon in the river? I am coming up for 4 days Mon., hope there is some fish in the river!?


----------



## Gordon Casey

fishgitter said:


> Is anybody catching any salmon in the river? I am coming up for 4 days Mon., hope there is some fish in the river!?


My buds tell me kings are showing up in the river at the mouth of the Garden. Most kings they have seen in a few years. Please report back on your trip, I'm particularly interested in the Pink run. Planning my trips starting around Sept. 10.


----------



## fishgitter

Gordon, yes I will report, going up Mon.. I have fished that area before, will head that way first. We are staying at Bay Mills on Mon. and Tues. then Wed. and Thurs at the sault. We probably won't get out Mon. because we aren't leaving till afternoon, but will be on the water Tues. morning.


----------



## Gordon Casey

fishgitter said:


> Gordon, yes I will report, going up Mon.. I have fished that area before, will head that way first. We are staying at Bay Mills on Mon. and Tues. then Wed. and Thurs at the sault. We probably won't get out Mon. because we aren't leaving till afternoon, but will be on the water Tues. morning.


If you are staying at Bay Mills get into your boat, they have a launch, cross the upper river until you reach the Canadian shore. You should be around Gros Cap. There is a deep shelf no further than 1/2 mile from land. Water runs 30 ft. to 120 ft. rapidly. Troll the break and I promise you will get 3/5 lb. coho. Thats where I will be in a few weeks. Their staging for the river run and their hungry and aggressive


----------



## brandonloew1980

Gordon Casey said:


> My buds tell me kings are showing up in the river at the mouth of the Garden. Most kings they have seen in a few years. Please report back on your trip, I'm particularly interested in the Pink run. Planning my trips starting around Sept. 10.


Same here lol

Sent from my 5041C using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## fishgitter

Thank you for that info, but that is quit a ways across Superior, if the wind picks up. I will have to keep an eye on the weather of course.
I would like to present you with a question, and get your input if you don't mind? 
I noticed the Canadian line is in the middle of the river in most places. The Garden river and also by the locks. Do you know if they patrol those areas a lot and check fisherman for licenses? When you troll close to the line you almost always cross into Canada, so dose that mean I have to quick change to trolling with one rod every time I cross the line? Also my wife does not have a Canadian license and I do, so that means I will have to take out 3 to 4 rods out of the water every time I cross and then back in again!? Seems a little reticulas, or I just have to stay on the American side, Bummer! OR get the wife a Canadian $79.00 license!?


----------



## Gordon Casey

fishgitter said:


> Thank you for that info, but that is quit a ways across Superior, if the wind picks up. I will have to keep an eye on the weather of course.
> I would like to present you with a question, and get your input if you don't mind?
> I noticed the Canadian line is in the middle of the river in most places. The Garden river and also by the locks. Do you know if they patrol those areas a lot and check fisherman for licenses? When you troll close to the line you almost always cross into Canada, so dose that mean I have to quick change to trolling with one rod every time I cross the line? Also my wife does not have a Canadian license and I do, so that means I will have to take out 3 to 4 rods out of the water every time I cross and then back in again!? Seems a little reticulas, or I just have to stay on the American side, Bummer! OR get the wife a Canadian $79.00 license!?


I have fished the lower river and upper river for 24 consecutive years and have never seen DNR/Lands and forest officers while I was fishing. Been checked once by Canadian officers at the the international bridge. Your right about the lines and if you have fish and are in Canadian waters you need Canadian licenses. 2 days conservation licenses are much more reasonable. If you anchor and cast at the mouth of the Garden your in Canadian waters and that brings up another issue with customs declaration.


----------



## Forest Meister

When in Canadian waters one must follow Canadian rules. The boys and girls in the MNR have pencils every bit as sharp as the boys and girls in the DNR. Neither are averse to using them. FM


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon

fishgitter said:


> Thank you for that info, but that is quit a ways across Superior, if the wind picks up. I will have to keep an eye on the weather of course.
> I would like to present you with a question, and get your input if you don't mind?
> I noticed the Canadian line is in the middle of the river in most places. The Garden river and also by the locks. Do you know if they patrol those areas a lot and check fisherman for licenses? When you troll close to the line you almost always cross into Canada, so dose that mean I have to quick change to trolling with one rod every time I cross the line? Also my wife does not have a Canadian license and I do, so that means I will have to take out 3 to 4 rods out of the water every time I cross and then back in again!? Seems a little reticulas, or I just have to stay on the American side, Bummer! OR get the wife a Canadian $79.00 license!?


Your allowed 2 lines per person when trolling that area. Buy the Canadian license. Fish at the garden are for the most part on the Canadian side anyways. Good luck


----------



## fishgitter

Thanks MapleRiverSalmon, I thought it was only one rod per. When on the American side I will be trolling 6 rods then when we cross or fish over by the Garden only will have 4 in, cause I bought a 8 day Canada license for the wife. She does not know it yet but I will wait till she jumps on me and then I will surprise my bride HA HA!


----------



## Forest Meister

fishgitter said:


> Thanks MapleRiverSalmon, I thought it was only one rod per. When on the American side I will be trolling 6 rods then when we cross or fish over by the Garden only will have 4 in, cause I bought a 8 day Canada license for the wife. She does not know it yet but I will wait till she jumps on me and then I will surprise my bride HA HA!


If the salmon are in, the narrows are usually ultra congested. No room for planer boards, although there are always a couple "sportsmen" that try it and then get mad when the other boats don't part like the red sea when they come by. FM


----------



## fishgitter

Where is the narrows? I haven't herd of that one yet. I know about the boards, I will just be using down riggers and dipsy's, and maybe some sliders.


----------



## Gordon Casey

fishgitter said:


> Where is the narrows? I haven't herd of that one yet. I know about the boards, I will just be using down riggers and dipsy's, and maybe some sliders.


Open up Google earth, isolate the upper St. Marys view. Looks north and west, it's self explanatory.


----------



## Gordon Casey

Forest Meister said:


> When in Canadian waters one must follow Canadian rules. The boys and girls in the MNR have pencils every bit as sharp as the boys and girls in the DNR. Neither are averse to using them. FM


Forest
You know the Sault area well. Need a report about fishing success on the causeway at the Sugar Island ferry. My Canadian buds have no report, they are having too much fun fishing Canadian waters. PM me if you like. Thanks.


----------



## someone11

Any word on pinks at the powerhouse? I have people bugging me about it wondering if they switched to odd years this year.


----------



## jscheel

someone11 said:


> Any word on pinks at the powerhouse? I have people bugging me about it wondering if they switched to odd years this year.


I just saw my first Pink on the fishcam. It was a pretty big male with a lamprey on it.


----------



## Gordon Casey

jscheel said:


> I just saw my first Pink on the fishcam. It was a pretty big male with a lamprey on it.


I can't find the LSSU fish cam feed. It says off line. Help, I like to look. There was a rush of pinks a few nights ago on the Canadian side.


----------



## Fishnfreak

Gordon Casey said:


> I can't find the LSSU fish cam feed. It says off line. Help, I like to look. There was a rush of pinks a few nights ago on the Canadian side.


This should be it:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCc6xE8DB2PFDJF3lCdNUWew


----------



## Gordon Casey

Fishnfreak said:


> This should be it:
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCc6xE8DB2PFDJF3lCdNUWew


Got it. Thank you


----------



## brandonloew1980

Gordon Casey said:


> If you are staying at Bay Mills get into your boat, they have a launch, cross the upper river until you reach the Canadian shore. You should be around Gros Cap. There is a deep shelf no further than 1/2 mile from land. Water runs 30 ft. to 120 ft. rapidly. Troll the break and I promise you will get 3/5 lb. coho. Thats where I will be in a few weeks. Their staging for the river run and their hungry and aggressive


Let me know when you head up and please give a report. Would like to try the st. Mary's and that also

Sent from my 5041C using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## fishgitter

Going to try and get up next week, any info on the salmon, atlantics or coho, or even a couple kings? Going to be fishing the garden area and the locks, Canadian and US. Thanks for any info!


----------



## someone11

Seeing a few pinks on camera, anybody getting into any on the powerhouse?


----------



## Gordon Casey

Ju


brandonloew1980 said:


> Let me know when you head up and please give a report. Would like to try the st. Mary's and that also
> 
> Sent from my 5041C using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Just came back from there, on the river for 3 days. In summary the fishing was slow. Caught 1 coho and 5 pinks. The pinks were the biggest I seen in a long while, pinks were male, pretty fresh and gave a good fight on a fly rig. Seen very few schools, maybe early or not many coming up. A few boats around but many were pre fishing for a bass tourny.
I have a question for a local fisher up there. At the Edison (cloverland) there were 3 boats NEAR the wall. They were anchored about 30 feet from the wall not attached. Quite a few turbines were running and the out flow was faster than normal. Is that how you fish when the outflow is fast or is the power plant not allowing hooks ups anymore. Never seen that before.


----------



## brandonloew1980

Gordon Casey said:


> Ju
> 
> Just came back from there, on the river for 3 days. In summary the fishing was slow. Caught 1 coho and 5 pinks. The pinks were the biggest I seen in a long while, pinks were male, pretty fresh and gave a good fight on a fly rig. Seen very few schools, maybe early or not many coming up. A few boats around but many were pre fishing for a bass tourny.
> I have a question for a local fisher up there. At the Edison (cloverland) there were 3 boats NEAR the wall. They were anchored about 30 feet from the wall not attached. Quite a few turbines were running and the out flow was faster than normal. Is that how you fish when the outflow is fast or is the power plant not allowing hooks ups anymore. Never seen that before.


Last when I was there, everyone was all hooked up, but was hard to get rigs down in the current. Maybe that's why?

Sent from my 5041C using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## brandonloew1980

Gordon Casey said:


> Ju
> 
> Just came back from there, on the river for 3 days. In summary the fishing was slow. Caught 1 coho and 5 pinks. The pinks were the biggest I seen in a long while, pinks were male, pretty fresh and gave a good fight on a fly rig. Seen very few schools, maybe early or not many coming up. A few boats around but many were pre fishing for a bass tourny.
> I have a question for a local fisher up there. At the Edison (cloverland) there were 3 boats NEAR the wall. They were anchored about 30 feet from the wall not attached. Quite a few turbines were running and the out flow was faster than normal. Is that how you fish when the outflow is fast or is the power plant not allowing hooks ups anymore. Never seen that before.


Last when I was there, everyone was all hooked up, but was hard to get rigs down in the current. Maybe that's why?

Sent from my 5041C using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## brandonloew1980

Gordon Casey said:


> Ju
> 
> Just came back from there, on the river for 3 days. In summary the fishing was slow. Caught 1 coho and 5 pinks. The pinks were the biggest I seen in a long while, pinks were male, pretty fresh and gave a good fight on a fly rig. Seen very few schools, maybe early or not many coming up. A few boats around but many were pre fishing for a bass tourny.
> I have a question for a local fisher up there. At the Edison (cloverland) there were 3 boats NEAR the wall. They were anchored about 30 feet from the wall not attached. Quite a few turbines were running and the out flow was faster than normal. Is that how you fish when the outflow is fast or is the power plant not allowing hooks ups anymore. Never seen that before.


Were you fishing the rapids or did you do any trolling?

Sent from my 5041C using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Gordon Casey

brandonloew1980 said:


> Were you fishing the rapids or did you do any trolling?
> 
> Sent from my 5041C using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Caught the coho trolling in Superior, had 2 other hook ups. Caught the pinks casting. All fishing was done in Canada. Rapids were too wild, water over the berm. You would have to be nuts attempting to walk in there. Saw nobody fishing.


----------



## brandonloew1980

Gordon Casey said:


> Caught the coho trolling in Superior, had 2 other hook ups. Caught the pinks casting. All fishing was done in Canada. Rapids were too wild, water over the berm. You would have to be nuts attempting to walk in there. Saw nobody fishing.


I was wondering about trolling in front of the power house up to the rapids stretch, thinking could pick up some Kings pinks or Atlantics. I see quite a few fish on the fish cam. So I was wondering if anyone had tried it or if it's a good possibility. I was also thinking of going over to the Canadian side on the superior side. Was wondering how far of a trip is it from brimley to the break?

Sent from my 5041C using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## brandonloew1980

fishgitter said:


> Going to try and get up next week, any info on the salmon, atlantics or coho, or even a couple kings? Going to be fishing the garden area and the locks, Canadian and US. Thanks for any info!


Fish gitter you gonna try for them this week or weekend?

Sent from my 5041C using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Gordon Casey

brandonloew1980 said:


> I was wondering about trolling in front of the power house up to the rapids stretch, thinking could pick up some Kings pinks or Atlantics. I see quite a few fish on the fish cam. So I was wondering if anyone had tried it or if it's a good possibility. I was also thinking of going over to the Canadian side on the superior side. Was wondering how far of a trip is it from brimley to the break?
> 
> Sent from my 5041C using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


My guess is about 50 miles by land and I don't know how many miles by sea. Look at google earth and find GrosCap on the Canadian side, It's almost straight, a little north of where you are. If you drive, there is a boat launch right there. If you troll at the Sault, they have been trolling the main channel near the Sugar Island ferry dock and across the base of the rapids. Also in front of the Garden to Ben's. There is a boat launch there as well... I seen a 29/30 pound female being cleaned, you should have seen the size of the skein of eggs, millions of spawn bags could be made. Maybe not a million, surely a whole bunch.


----------



## fishgitter

The winds are suppose to be light this next week so the wife and I are going to Manistee, Mon., Tues. Wed. and coming home on Thur..I like fishing up there but I think my chances are better to get a couple kings in Manistee. I can fish the basin or the lake( Lake Manistee) or I was going to go out in the 200 FOW plus for some coho, and steel. If my job don't start right a way may still try and fish st. Marys river later.


----------



## Gordon Casey

fishgitter said:


> The winds are suppose to be light this next week so the wife and I are going to Manistee, Mon., Tues. Wed. and coming home on Thur..I like fishing up there but I think my chances are better to get a couple kings in Manistee. I can fish the basin or the lake( Lake Manistee) or I was going to go out in the 200 FOW plus for some coho, and steel. If my job don't start right a way may still try and fish st. Marys river later.


Manistee is the better bet.


----------



## someone11

Gordon Casey said:


> I have a question for a local fisher up there. At the Edison (cloverland) there were 3 boats NEAR the wall. They were anchored about 30 feet from the wall not attached. Quite a few turbines were running and the out flow was faster than normal. Is that how you fish when the outflow is fast or is the power plant not allowing hooks ups anymore. Never seen that before.


I had some buddies do that in college because all the turbines had boats hooked up. They anchored out front to the north and got their 4 man limit of pinks.


----------



## someone11

Just got word some guys are getting limits of pinks. Can anyone confirm/deny? Have some guys bugging me who are willing to drop everything to make a run up there to get pinks.


----------



## brandonloew1980

someone11 said:


> Just got word some guys are getting limits of pinks. Can anyone confirm/deny? Have some guys bugging me who are willing to drop everything to make a run up there to get pinks.


I'd like to know as well because I'd like to do the same !

Sent from my 5041C using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Forest Meister

someone11 said:


> Just got word some guys are getting limits of pinks. Can anyone confirm/deny? Have some guys bugging me who are willing to drop everything to make a run up there to get pinks.





brandonloew1980 said:


> I'd like to know as well because I'd like to do the same !
> 
> Sent from my 5041C using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


At this moment I do not have enough info to confirm or deny limit catches but it is the right time of year if it is ever going to happen. That said, hey guys, its called fishing not catching. If you don't try you certainly can't catch any. FM


----------

